# Cramps...but in your shin?



## Swim-cycle (3 mo ago)

I’ve spent hours online reading about leg cramps, causes, etc. While it appears many get them during their ride in the calf, I get them about six hours later in my shin. I guess one would identify the muscle group as the tibialis.

Ultimately what happens is I’ll wake up late at night/early morning with a cramp. Usually it’s in one leg (rarely both legs simultaneously). The cramp doesn’t jolt me out of bed like a calf cramp might, this cramp simply causes my foot to sort of contort and bend. While I don’t jump out of bed immediately, ultimately I do get up because it almost becomes unbearable: so I get up to apply my body weight on my foot to “stretch” or “pull” the muscle to make the cramp go away. And then I quickly try to fall back asleep! 

But then, the cramp will either come back again within an hour or so, or worse, happen in the other leg! Never at the same time…

While I do take supplements, especially magnesium to help better absorb the potassium, nothing seems to help. Sometimes when I “catch” the cramp early enough, I’ll rest my other leg on top of my cramping leg to “prevent” the muscles from contorting my foot. I’m thinking about getting some blood work done to measure my nutrients.

Anyone else here had, or heard of such an occurrence? Everyone I’ve talked to about this to date have all looked at me like I’m crazy…


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Are you stretching daily? Add this muscle group area to the program.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Electrolytes during the ride should help.


----------



## Swim-cycle (3 mo ago)

duriel said:


> Are you stretching daily? Add this muscle group area to the program.


Stretching more before and after the ride might help; also it has been suggested more sodium and water intake. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Swim-cycle (3 mo ago)

velodog said:


> Electrolytes during the ride should help.


Yes, minerals. Hydrading now with more sodium; I try to avoid the fake colored Gatorade-type stuff. So cranberry juice with lots of water and a pinch of salt.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd probably skip the sugar water unless your riding over 2 hours. Well, I'd probably skip it all together and eat real food.


----------



## Swim-cycle (3 mo ago)

duriel said:


> I'd probably skip the sugar water unless your riding over 2 hours. Well, I'd probably skip it all together and eat real food.


I do about three hours, so I usually eat about half a banana before ride, also mix about three-four ounces of cranberry juice with a liter of water. After, I drink about two liters of plain water.

But yeah, the sugar water I avoid at all costs and do my best to only eat non-processed food. Only reason I do take vitamin supplements is even with the real food, our food production supply chains are so rushed the foods we harvest are so depleted in nutrition. For example, don't know where you live but where I am, it's hard to even find a decent red tomato during the summer months! And the area where I live used to be known as one of the "tomato capitals" of the United States. Now, the fruits and vegetables are picked and shipped while the fruit isn't even ripe; not even going to get into our meat and poultry.  

But thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Solution to shin pain/cramps: Run backwards for 100 yards after exercising (don't run into anything!). Seriously, it works!


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Based on personal experience, I would suggest something neurological. A nerve impingement of some kind. 

Any back issues? Around L2/3/4 ? 

Someone else suggested stretching, but I would suggest doing it after the ride as well as before.


----------

